# How would you prepare? (Chicken)



## dragnlaw (Mar 3, 2018)

How would you prepare an elegant meal with the high light being chicken.  

I have tons of chicken in the freezer - mostly pieces (breasts, thighs), skinless, boneless.  Except the legs and wings of course, they still have bones and skin.  

I want to invite my neighbours, the husband is about to leave for several weeks on a job. They are so very good to me and he has been super whenever I've been in trouble such as sump pump failure, hot water tank replacement, rerouting water pipes...  so I would like to have something different with a bit of pizzazz! 

Any suggestions?  What are your ideas of a simple but elegant or indulgent chicken meal? Doesn't have to be extreme - don't kill or embarrass me!


----------



## caseydog (Mar 3, 2018)

Easy. Coq au vin. Simple peasant food way back when, that is now food that is very elegant 

Also easy to make, but it needs to cook for a few hours, so it is easy, but not fast. That is also a good thing, because if your guests arrive late, or you get talking too much over cocktails, it can survive some overtime on the stove or in the oven. 

CD

.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2018)

I always like to stick with TNT recipes so I would go with oven fried chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, biscuits, peas or corn and cabbage salad.


----------



## giggler (Mar 3, 2018)

for frozen chicken parts I like

1. Catiatore,

brown the chix parts in evvo, remove and set aside.

add vegitables of your choice.
the usuals are onion, bell peppers, garlic and mushrooms. but I like squash also. 

Then Tomato sauce, just a small can of sauce or if more add a can of tomato paste.

water to cover , add the chix pieces back in and cook 30 minutes till done.

spices, simply Italian spices from a jar.

serve with spaghetti noodles and salad.

make it "saucy" as I have had drunk friends seen "licking the bowl" on this one.

2. Stewed Chicken

For more of a German/ Czhech Style..

just leave out the tomato sauce.

serve it over wide egg noodles,

spice would be simply Thyme and perhaps Juniper Berrys.

Kruaet goes well with this.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL *Casey* - too funny - that's what I made them last time they were over!

Good idea on the TNT *Aunt Bea*, I will have to sit down with my chicken recipe collection and pick my best.  (according to my son, oven fried is just not one of them )


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 3, 2018)

Woops, guess I was composing when you posted *giggler*, thanks!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> LOL *Casey* - too funny - that's what I made them last time they were over!
> 
> Good idea on the TNT *Aunt Bea*, I will have to sit down with my chicken recipe collection and pick my best.  (according to my son, oven fried is just not one of them )



It really doesn't matter which recipe you choose it will be new and different to your guests, just relax, have fun and enjoy your company.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 3, 2018)

Chicken and dumplings? People love them but don't normally take the effort to make them.
I just oven roast the chicken pieces and then make the dumplings in the gravy


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2018)

Dragon, here's a recipe from Kades, one of our dearly departed great cook members. 
I always trusted her ideas and recipes, and this would be easy and delicious for your dinner party....
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/chicken-my-way-tnt-74447.html


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2018)

Chicken Marsala


----------



## buckytom (Mar 3, 2018)

Go exotic.

Halal chicken and rice.

Chicken Tikka Masala or Rogan Josh. 

Teryaki chicken, or stir fried Lemon Chicken.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 4, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> How would you prepare an elegant meal with the high light being chicken...


I've done a very pared-down version of this:
*Chicken Stuffed with Prosciutto and Fontina*
Rather than stuff it, I've layered it and baked it off. First, saute the chicken in a bit of butter/oil to brown and cook about half-way or so. Starting with the chicken, then layer a few sauteed mushrooms (I use baby bello/cremini), followed by prosciutto, then topped with fontina. Bake until the chicken is done and the cheese is melted. Serve with seasoned rice blend and asparagus - or any sides you would prefer.

IF you so happen to have preserved lemons or quick access to them, this is a nice dish that allows you to start it earlier, then do the oven baking closer to when your neighbors are expected. A little exotic without having a strong enough flavor profile that might make it off-putting to someone who doesn't like strong flavors.
*Moroccan Chicken with Preserved Meyers Lemons and Green Olives*

This last one is a winner - it's one of the first I tried when I started to branch out into unfamiliar ethnic cooking and a favorite of Himself...and me. As written, the seasonings are very mild. I double everything. Same goes for serving size. We polish off the recipe's "serves 4" between the two of us easily. I prefer serving it with Israeli couscous - it's the bigger of the two grains and is the one that gets cooked for a short amount of time. If it's hard to fine, just use orzo.
*North African Style Chicken*

Hope you find a recipe you like. Just make sure you relax and have fun visiting with your neighbors.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 4, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Chicken Marsala



Chicken Piccata is another good one. I love capers. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 4, 2018)

*OMG - guuys! *

thank you all so much!  this might turn out to be the most difficult decision ever!  it's 7:30 am and I'm drooling and stomach growlings.

I want to say Stop! Stop! can't take it anymore...  but I'd be lying.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 4, 2018)

Here's  one I do with Sopresatta and Asiago..place it on a puddle of marinara...


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 4, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Here's  one I do with Sopresatta and Asiago..place it on a puddle of marinara...



is that served with a risotto?


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 4, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> is that served with a risotto?


That one looks like it was..I change it up all of the time..


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 4, 2018)

Cupcake chicken thights, deboned. You can do this in the oven and add any spice or sauce you like.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2018)

How about chicken Kiev? Not the kind they sell in stores, ground meat, but real chicken Kiev? I have the recipe here.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 8, 2018)

At the top of my list have been 

Chicken Cordon Bleu, 

Chicken Kiev and that 

Moroccan Chicken with Presrved Lemons (gotta jar in the fridge- made last year, hope it is still good!).  Also 

"poor man's veal cutlet" with chicken, of course!  LOL!  that can be prepared well in advance and cooking at the last minute only takes seconds.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 8, 2018)

Between posts I just received "regrets" for dinner.  Not their fault, just circumstances.

Of course now, I have to get busy and do ALL those recipes because now I have only myself to please.  Yeaaa!


----------



## letscook (Mar 11, 2018)

Myself I would do Roasted chicken( whole or pieces with mixture of veggies like : potatoes (both  white and sweet) , carrots, Brussel sprouts, parsnips little baby onions.( What ever you like) Make some gravy to go with it Add a nice garden salad some dinner rolls or some crusty bread.  Simple but tasty.
You plate this on a platter and looks impressive.  
Then a couple of different pies for dessert.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 14, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Between posts I just received "regrets" for dinner.  Not their fault, just circumstances.
> 
> Of course now, I have to get busy and do ALL those recipes because now I have only myself to please.  Yeaaa!



Though I love chicken Kiev, for myself I'd go with Andy's suggestion and make chicken Marsala. Simple, easy to make and absolutely delicious.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 14, 2018)

So although my friends could not make it I prepared a couple of pieces tonight of Chicken Marsala.

Andy, Charlie - you are absolutely right - the ease with which that comes together is a perfect choice.  There is so much you can prepare ahead of time and pull it all together when needed. 

I find it particularly difficult when entertaining only a couple.  There is no one else to buffer the conversation for me when I get busy. Couples don't come to sit and stare at each other while I bang pots and pans.   Therefore I like to choose recipes/menus that can be prepared 80%+ in advance - or so simple I make them do it... . 

I had some frozen mash Potatoes, defrosted they were a soup - tasty but a soup. Put them in the toaster oven on "dehydrate" for 30 minutes or so. Perfect! Couple of drops of truffle oil, good beating and YUM!   I was a little surprised at how well they came back, thought maybe they might be the dogs breakfast.

Here is my supper - Chicken Marsala with Truffled Mash Potatoes - fork tender, I did not even use a knife.  I will make the other suggestions though, even just for me.


----------



## Traveler (Sep 21, 2018)

*Pressure/fryer chicken*

Does anyone happen to know the temperature that KFC uses to pressure/fryer their chicken? (original recipe) I know it takes a very short while, perhaps 10 minutes.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 22, 2018)

Plain old roast chicken, and roast potatoes carrots sweet tatters pumpkin. And peas.  Home made gravy. My grandkids favourite.

Russ


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 23, 2018)

When I was young there was a fashion for Chicken Maryland - chicken joints deep-fried  in an egg and breadcrumb coating. My mother used to make a baked version in the oven.

Sorry, I can't give details as the recipe wasn't in her cookery note-book when I was clearing out her house after she died.

(Note to the young:- collect your favourites of your mother's recipes before she dies or confusion sets in)


----------



## Addie (Sep 23, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Plain old roast chicken, and roast potatoes carrots sweet tatters pumpkin. And peas.  Home made gravy. My grandkids favourite.
> 
> Russ




Always home made gravy.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 24, 2018)

I love stuffed chicken breasts, baked and finished with an appropriate sauce. You can make several at the same time. My favorite stuffing is duxelles, scallions, and ricotta cheese. With, of course, and mushroom sauce eithe over or under the breast. It looks even more impressive if you serve the breasts meticulously sliced.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 24, 2018)

At the top of what I would consider an elegant chicken dish, well at least time consuming with many ingredients, would be chicken in a black mole sauce. And it still is a peasant dish.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 24, 2018)

Are cherry tomatoes still around this time of year? If so, I'd go for Caprese chicken.

https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a47169/caprese-chicken-recipe/


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 26, 2018)

Can't have deli meats, jerky, or any kind of sausages any more.  But I've been Jonesing for some kind of meat snack, so I made this.

Fried chicken drumsticks.

I started them yesterday, but was very busy and didn't have time to completely thaw the chicken.  So, I made a seasoned flour:

1 cup AP flour
1 1/2 tbs, salt
1 tsp granulated garlic
1/2 tsp. summer savory
1/2 tsp. rubbed sage
1/2 tsp. dried tyme
1/4 tsp. dried basil
1/4 tsp. oregano
1/4 tsp. ginger powder
1 tbs. ground black pepper
1/4 tsp. ground rosemary
1/2 tsp. mustard powder
1 tsp. seven pod dugla pepper powder
2 tbs. smoked paprika

Mix all in a 2 gallon zipper, freezer bag.  Put in partially thawed chicken.  Shake to coat all pieces well.  Place in the fridge overnight.  Fry in 360' F. oil for minutes per side.  Place on foil lined cookie sheet and bake at 350' F for 20 minutes.  Cool and place in freezer bag and place in fridge for when a quick protein is needed.

If you've never made bacon wrapped chicken, you have to try it.  The pan drippings after the roasted chicken is done makes an amazing gravy.  Add mushrooms and onion to the gravy.  Simply dry a whole, cleaned chicken with paper towels.  Lay stips of raw bacon on the skin to cover the whole bird.  Place on a rack, in a roasting pan and bake until a meat thermometer reads 145' F. internal temp as read on a meat thermometer.  Remove the bacon and increase the oven temp to 425.  Continue baking until the thermometer reads 160', and the skin is browned.  Remove and let rest while making the gravy.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

